# Are you a 'DishOnline' Tester? (setting your DVR via the Internet)



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

If you signed up to test this new feature, Post your experience and comments here.


----------



## citico (May 18, 2004)

Marriner said:


> If you signed up to test this new feature, Post your experience and comments here.


I can't find DishOnLine when I logged on to my account. Is it hidden under one of the pull downs?


----------



## stanggt03 (Jun 13, 2006)

I have to wait till I get home at 9 tonight to send the email with my receiver number. Hopefully they'll still have available spots. I've been waiting for this forever now.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

I just fired off my email...

*crosses fingers*


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Where do you sign up?

-Chris


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

citico said:


> I can't find DishOnLine when I logged on to my account. Is it hidden under one of the pull downs?


Did you create an account at www.dishonline.com ?

That's the site which will be hooked to the programming system.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

I sent mine off a few hours ago. Hopefully they'll pick me. I've missed this since the day I went with Dish network and had to drop my series2 TiVo.


----------



## mark722 (Sep 27, 2007)

See the thread titled "Coming Soon : Set your DVR timers online!" for further background on this subject. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108562


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

I just got a reply from dishonline with terms of the test. They ask that the e-mail be replied to with your account number, reciever id, and acceptance of the terms. We will see what happens. I would post the e-mail except it includes a "confidentiality" clause.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

I might be 

Just got an email request I confirm acceptance of certain terms. All of the terms are in line with what you would expect from a beta version.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

bartendress said:


> I just fired off my email...
> 
> *crosses fingers*


As a few others have noted, I also received the request for confirmation email. The message is worded so as to infer that if you confirm acceptance of their terms, you are in.

There is a confidentiality clause, but they're not going to send any confidential info unless you accept the terms. While I won't post the whole email, I will post the part that made me giggle:

_Potential issues that may occur include:

* Receiver may unexpectedly reset itself. 
* Timers may not occur as expected, including not occurring at all, recording the incorrect events, recording for the wrong duration, or other timer problems. 
* Loss of recorded events, including loss of recorded events from an external hard disk drive (if connected). 
* Other issues not listed here. _

The latter was the one that made me laugh. I read that and thought, "Well, duh! " ... then pictured my ViP722 turning into a flaming box of poo.

This should be fun. More to come...


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

bartendress said:


> As a few others have noted, I also received the request for confirmation email. The message is worded so as to infer that if you confirm acceptance of their terms, you are in.
> 
> There is a confidentiality clause, but they're not going to send any confidential info unless you accept the terms. While I won't post the whole email, I will post the part that made me giggle:
> 
> ...


I especially enjoyed the catchall "other issues not listed here."


----------



## SamSony (Mar 19, 2007)

I received my confirmation email at 4:22 pm, but my receiver still has to be targeted with the trial software. I hope within the next few days.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Remember guys.. When you sign up and agree please be sure to read the confidentiality clause and please respect it. Also good to see when Dish's reaches out to the community asking for volunteers to kick the tires.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

SamSony said:


> I received my confirmation email at 4:22 pm, but my receiver still has to be targeted with the trial software. I hope within the next few days.


If you refer to your email, it states it may take up to one week to receive the targeted software.

The keys to making the best of something like this are:
* Reading any communication from E* carefully, 
* Knowing when you 'don't know', 
* Communicating information to E* what you DO know, 
* Taking a moment to have E* clarify something you don't understand BEFORE you take action and,
* Respecting the confidentiality of any communication you receive from E* after you send the email accepting their terms.

Moderators: Is it possible to have a space on DBSTalk.com that's restricted to testers so information can be shared amongst the testers... secure in the knowledge they are respecting the confidentiality terms of the program?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bartendress said:


> Moderators: Is it possible to have a space on DBSTalk.com that's restricted to testers so information can be shared amongst the testers... secure in the knowledge they are respecting the confidentiality terms of the program?


Sorry ... in order to do that (honor the confidentiality) we would have to keep admins and mods that are not part of the test out of the forum as well ... plus try to figure out which users were in and out. Letting even one user in by accident could violate E*'s confidentiality agreement.

It is BEST to follow the instructions to the last letter and report only to E*. While it may be cool to read impressions about the new feature that isn't the purpose of the test. It would best serve E* if the testers followed E*'s instructions.

Report only to E*, please.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

Future Posts from me regarding **** ****** will be ***** ***** ****** In order that no ******* ***** ***** or ***** can possibly be ******. I hope you all *************. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

bartendress said:


> As a few others have noted, I also received the request for confirmation email. The message is worded so as to infer that if you confirm acceptance of their terms, you are in.
> 
> There is a confidentiality clause, but they're not going to send any confidential info unless you accept the terms. While I won't post the whole email, I will post the part that made me giggle:
> 
> ...


Beta test? This sounds like the first run right after the syntax errors were corrected.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

bartendress said:


> As a few others have noted, I also received the request for confirmation email. The message is worded so as to infer that if you confirm acceptance of their terms, you are in.
> 
> There is a confidentiality clause, but they're not going to send any confidential info unless you accept the terms. While I won't post the whole email, I will post the part that made me giggle:
> 
> ...


What is the chance that any of this will happen? Specifically the loss of all recorded events? Is this something that happens more often than not with a beta version?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Eagles said:


> What is the chance that any of this will happen? Specifically the loss of all recorded events? Is this something that happens more often than not with a beta version?


It has been known to happen. Loss of events and timers has even happened on public releases (non-beta) from time to time. I wouldn't give odds because I'm not going to guarantee "problem free" any more than E* will. Personally, I doubt if the software would be moved to the "public test" phase if there were serious issues - but this is a trial, and anything can happen!

Test at your own risk.


----------



## samchecker (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm a bit confused...I didn't sign up for anything, but I got a video explaining (somewhat) Dish Online, and it shows up as an option on my menu. Does this mean I have all the necessary software to hook up the receiver to the Web?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes - but the functionality will be limited to downloading movies and ordering PPV until the new remote scheduling software exits the test phase (unless you get in on the test).


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

That's all part of the L4.47 software. You don't need to sign up for anything to use Dishonline movies and you do have the necessary software to hook up to the Internet. The sign up is for testing of the new remote scheduling feature.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

I have my confirmation. Just have to send in my box id and I will be set up.


----------



## stanggt03 (Jun 13, 2006)

Got my confirmation. Sent my "I agree" response. *Waiting*


----------



## UT06 (Jun 27, 2006)

As did I, hope I don't lose my archived movies. May disconnect my external HD just in case.


----------



## stanggt03 (Jun 13, 2006)

UT06 said:


> As did I, hope I don't lose my archived movies. *May disconnect my external HD just in case*.


I plan on doing just that. I don't access it a lot right now anyway. I'm not loosing 400GB of programming.


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

Got my confirmation but decided not to do it. With the writer's strike, I am bulking up on shows and didn't want to take the chance on losing them all.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Signed up yesterday. Interesting, the acknowledge mail said I had to be signed up within about 3 hours after I got it. Not sure if that was the deadline for everyone, or just a personal one.

I almost didn't sign up because our 722 has become the main DVR in the house. But I decided I wanted to be able to give some input to the bugs since I enjoy finding them so much.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

jkane said:


> Signed up yesterday. Interesting, the acknowledge mail said I had to be signed up within about 3 hours after I got it. Not sure if that was the deadline for everyone, or just a personal one.
> 
> I almost didn't sign up because our 722 has become the main DVR in the house. But I decided I wanted to be able to give some input to the bugs since I enjoy finding them so much.


That would be an across the board deadline for all. I guess those of us who volunteered will have to wait and see if we will be chosen. I would think Dish had a predetermined number of "public testers" they were going to use for this release. If more people signed up then there are available slots, all may not be chosen. This is nothing more than speculation on my part, based on speculation


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That speculation could be based on the comments on the Tech Forum broadcast, if you would like something solid to base it on.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I have been working with Beta Software for over 3 weeks but I am not at liberty to discuss whats being tested. I will tell you this; I have not had to do a soft reboot since this Beta test begin and my HDMI picture is no longer "washed out".  :grin:


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Has anyone actually received an e-mail from Dish confirming selection?


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

Eagles said:


> Has anyone actually received an e-mail from Dish confirming selection?


I've got bupkus so far...


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

Just got an email telling me the trial is full. Oh well.


----------



## dhclaypool (Oct 29, 2005)

Received nothing from Dish the first time I sent my request in, so I resent yesterday. Here's what I got today:

Dear David,

Thank you for your interest in the online DVR timer scheduling trial.

Due to overwhelming responses to our request for BETA users, we have

filled the available spots. If additional spots become available in

the future, we may make this offer available again at that time.

Online DVR timer scheduling will be coming out to the general public

soon! Check back on www.DishONLINE.com to find out when this exciting

feature becomes available. Stay tuned for additional exciting features

and announcements.

Thank you for your support of DISH Network!

Sincerely,

DishONLINE

Echostar Technologies Corporation


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

Eagles said:


> Has anyone actually received an e-mail from Dish confirming selection?


Nothing yet.


----------



## churoval (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm really not expecting to hear anything until after the holiday. From an engineering perspective, you wouldn't want to release new software (especially beta software) right before a holiday. If, for some reason, it really jacked things up on a bunch of receivers, you'd end up with either a bunch of really angry testers because there's nobody around to support/fix the problem or have a bunch of really angry engineers working through the holiday trying to support/fix the problem. Either way, not good.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Actually, it's exactly the opposite - you want to push a new beta right before the holiday so that your testers have the extra days to test. Usually betas are pushed on Fridays to give testers the weekend for testing.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh, NO!

People are using logic!

Run away! Run away! d;-)


----------



## churoval (Aug 2, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Actually, it's exactly the opposite - you want to push a new beta right before the holiday so that your testers have the extra days to test. Usually betas are pushed on Fridays to give testers the weekend for testing.


Weird. When I used to do software we always made sure not to release software on Fridays or before a holiday because we wanted to be available if something bad happened.


----------



## V-Train (Mar 9, 2004)

To those who signed up, check your email.


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

V-Train said:


> To those who signed up, check your email.


Got my email for an after 4PM software update to my 622.


----------



## stanggt03 (Jun 13, 2006)

elbodude said:


> Got my email for an after 4PM software update to my 622.


As did I.


----------



## UT06 (Jun 27, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## bongohawk (Jan 19, 2006)

Has anyone actually received the update to either their 622 or 722?


----------



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

Nothing here. Was the time after 4:00 Mountain time?


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

Same thing here:

* Email?- Check
* S/W?- Bupkus

Perhaps after my nap... d;-)


----------



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

Update is downloading on my 622


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

software version CJF1RJKD-N


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

rstark18 said:


> software version CJF1RJKD-N


Ditto.

I suspect I'm going to skip my nap now.


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

Did a quick search for a couple shows (heros, survivor) and the online guide couldn't find them.


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

Web interface is a little slow but that's because it's accessing your receiver every time you do something. I'm used to the ReplayTV web interface that was speedy but didn't update until it's nightly connection.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

The web interface was slow initially then I re-booted my PC.

Now I get nothing. The guide has indicated "Loading..." (retarded animation included) for several minutes, now.

I think we killed it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Looks that way...I'm not seeing anything on the site either.

Anyone trying to access the site with anything other than IE6 or IE7? We've been on them for some time now to get it to work with other flavors of browsers.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Anyone trying to access the site with anything other than IE6 or IE7? We've been on them for some time now to get it to work with other flavors of browsers.


Same results with Firefox 2.0.0.9.

Also possibly of interest, I received a SW push, but after rebooting, my 622 still reports a SW version of L447RBGD-N. I had a timer set to activate at the very time the SW download was occurring. In about 9 minutes, I'll attempt a hard reboot to see if the SW version changes; I'd hate to interrupt my favorite show (Pushing Daisies).


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

When I got on earlier it was with Seamonkey1.16.


----------



## Antibus (Dec 17, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Looks that way...I'm not seeing anything on the site either.
> 
> Anyone trying to access the site with anything other than IE6 or IE7? We've been on them for some time now to get it to work with other flavors of browsers.


I'm using Safari on a Mac and, while things aren't working right now, it was fine an hour or so ago.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm using Firefox, too.

I sent off an email about an hour ago to our 'designated address'.

Now I can get the guide, but my receiver does not show up in the list-box, and when I click "My Recordings"... no data... and if I click "Timers List", I get a script error message and then it locks up.

Beta testing are fun.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Moridin said:


> Same results with Firefox 2.0.0.9.
> 
> Also possibly of interest, I received a SW push, but after rebooting, my 622 still reports a SW version of L447RBGD-N. I had a timer set to activate at the very time the SW download was occurring. In about 9 minutes, I'll attempt a hard reboot to see if the SW version changes; I'd hate to interrupt my favorite show (Pushing Daisies).


After the Pushing Daisies timer completed, a hard reboot resulted in a fresh download of the version CJF1 SW download. A soft reboot was necessary before web activation would complete, however.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

Moridin said:


> After the Pushing Daisies timer completed, a hard reboot resulted in a fresh download of the version CJF1 SW download. A soft reboot was necessary before web activation would complete, however.


I had a similar experience.

PC soft-boot, 722 soft-boot...

Now I can explore... albeit... Sssssllllloooooooooowwwwlllyyyyyyyy


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bartendress said:


> I sent off an email about an hour ago to our 'designated address'.
> 
> Beta testing are fun.


Don't forget guys (and potentially gals) that the point of the test is to report issues to E* per their instructions. This isn't a release ... so let E* know directly the issues. Thanks!


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

Received an email from E* with the beta version and instructions. Unfortunately I am not home right now so testing will have to wait till I return next week. Was originally hoping that I would be able to use DISHonline while I was away but the update came after I left the house.

Wayne


----------



## V-Train (Mar 9, 2004)

Unfortunately, even though I have the software, I have no Web Activation menu option. Tried hard and soft reboots. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

James, first thing I did before posting here was to email the authorities.

V Train, are you looking in Menu > System Setup > Installation > Broadband Setup > Web Activation.


----------



## V-Train (Mar 9, 2004)

rstark18 said:


> James, first thing I did before posting here was to email the authorities.
> 
> V Train, are you looking in Menu > System Setup > Installation > Broadband Setup > Web Activation.


Ya, all that's there (in Broadband Setup) is Network Setup.


----------



## citico (May 18, 2004)

So far, I am very pleased with the available options and information concerning
my present recordings, etc. This is going to be fun.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I notice that I can not see my locals in the online web guide either in sd or hd or ota or in the higher or lower channel numbers. This makes the online part useless for me, in regards to about 90% of my shows watched. I have been able to edit existing timers online as well as protect, skip etc. All actions online are slow and cumbersome right now. It takes a few seconds for any action to register and sometimes it quits responding entirely.


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

Did you do the "Activate" on the Sat receiver menus? I was seeing this too then I realized I didnt do the activate.. I went in, set a nickname for my sat receiver and selected "activate". Afterwards, the web interface worked nicely.. a few things I reported, but I could get to the info, set a timer, display active timers etc.. it was nifty...



bartendress said:


> I'm using Firefox, too.
> 
> I sent off an email about an hour ago to our 'designated address'.
> 
> ...


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

I believe this was listed in the "known issues" in the instructional email..



Mike D-CO5 said:


> I notice that I can not see my locals in the online web guide either in sd or hd or ota or in the higher or lower channel numbers. This makes the online part useless for me, in regards to about 90% of my shows watched. .


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

mscroggi said:


> Did you do the "Activate" on the Sat receiver menus? I was seeing this too then I realized I didnt do the activate..


Yeah... that was a 'Doh!' moment. I thought I had it the first time around. It took the 2nd time.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

For those who've not participated in Beta Testing (trying not to sound preachy here):

_Details _in your messages to E* are very important. I keep a note pad handy so I can jot down specifics of what I'm seeing. This helps because it's important to not only report all issues, but to determine and report whether or not the issues are repeatable. All of this information is valuable to the programmers as they load our feedback into their matrices.

So far I've found and reported issues with the following:

* DISHOnline Adobe Flash Player script error messages (repeatable)
* ViP722 'Event Details': access errors (not repeatable thus far) and changes to information displayed (repeatable)

The good news is that, fundamentally, the software works as was intended... and we can all help E* figure out how to make it work better.

BTW... Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Currently, when I log into DISHOnline I get no guide window at all - rebooting the computer to see if that helps.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Still no DISHOnline Guide window after rebooting computer, must be a website problem. I was able to at least see the guide even before I activated - now gone.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> Still no DISHOnline Guide window after rebooting computer, must be a website problem. I was able to at least see the guide even before I activated - now gone.


I think they spent so much time worrying about how the receivers would handle this that they neglected the web interface or some-such.

Are you getting any error notices from your web browser? My browser (Firefox) seems to have no love for what they've done with the Adobe Flash Player


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

smackman said:


> I have been working with Beta Software for over 3 weeks but I am not at liberty to discuss whats being tested. I will tell you this; I have not had to do a soft reboot since this Beta test begin and my HDMI picture is no longer "washed out".  :grin:


Well hopefully the washed out effect will be fixed soon. NFL Network tonight looks really washed out for 1st football game of the season. I have QAM on my 46 XBR4 and it looks gorgeous, as soon as I turn on dish, washed out HDMI.


----------



## steveo70 (Feb 9, 2004)

bartendress said:


> I think they spent so much time worrying about how the receivers would handle this that they neglected the web interface or some-such.
> 
> Are you getting any error notices from your web browser? My browser (Firefox) seems to have no love for what they've done with the Adobe Flash Player


I.E 7 seems to be handling the site better than firefox but not by much.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

The IE tab in Firefox does not help the site or functions to work any better. It seems that only IE7 can be used. But even then it's not that great. The site responds too slow and will often freeze up all together.


----------



## V-Train (Mar 9, 2004)

Did anyone else get an email from them today? It said I would be getting 448 tomorrow with no web scheduling feature. Are they stopping the testing, or did I just get booted from the program?


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

I think things aren't going as smoothly as they had hoped so they are pulling the beta for now and rolling out 448 Tue without the feature. I wonder if 448 has anything other than the feature of getting the beta testers on released firmware.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I got the same email a minute ago. IT looks like they are discontinuing the whole concept because of technical problems that are causing instability in the web scheduling feature. It looks like L 4.48 will not include the web scheduling feature. Funny I think Directv is discontinuing their same kind of web scheduling features too if i read that right on the other board.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

I could never get the website to "see" my receiver. I emailed for help, but never even got a reply. 
Tom in TX


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

V-Train said:


> Did anyone else get an email from them today? It said I would be getting 448 tomorrow with no web scheduling feature. Are they stopping the testing, or did I just get booted from the program?


I believe 448 doesn't start spooling until Tuesday.

I suspect that 448 was already on the calendar they need to let it spool to all receivers before moving ahead.

I further suspect that they anticipated to see "something" exposed and planned a short window for testing CJF1. It's pretty common for the first beta to reveal flagrant flaws, in mass, right way... though what we saw was admittedly rather catastrophic. I'm just very relieved that it was on the web portal side and not in our receivers. Could you imagine?!

For all we know, we spent last weekend confirming what they expected to see. I'd bet dollars-to-doughnuts we'll have the next beta spooling the week of the 17th... most certainly no later than a few days before Christmas (extra free time for testing).


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

Tom in TX said:


> I could never get the website to "see" my receiver. I emailed for help, but never even got a reply.
> Tom in TX


Did you take the step of "Web Activation" under "Broadband Setup" as noted in the initial set of instructions?

It seems a few people, including yours-truly (LOL)... in our excitement to play on the web portal... blew right past that s/w step on the receiver side.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

bartendress said:


> Did you take the step of "Web Activation" under "Broadband Setup" as noted in the initial set of instructions?
> 
> It seems a few people, including yours-truly (LOL)... in our excitement to play on the web portal... blew right past that s/w step on the receiver side.


I did that, several times! I "nicknamed" my receiver, and it said something like "you can now schedule recordings online".

Tom in TX


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

Tom in TX said:


> I did that, several times! I "nicknamed" my receiver, and it said something like "you can now schedule recordings online".
> 
> Tom in TX


If it makes you feel any better, we all got that "you can now schedule recordings online" note and I think most of us... ultimately... fantasized about the days when you could punch a 'Plus Code" into a VCR... LOL

I hope you (and others) stick around for 'Round 2'... it definitely gets easier and more fun as the programmers work through the bugs we point out.


----------



## V-Train (Mar 9, 2004)

bartendress said:


> I believe 448 doesn't start spooling until Tuesday.
> 
> I suspect that 448 was already on the calendar they need to let it spool to all receivers before moving ahead.
> 
> ...


You're right, Tuesday, somehow I read tomorrow.

My problems actually were on the receiver side. Under Broadband Setup, I never had the Web Activation option, it only had Network Setup like the regular software.

Web scheduling was the one feature the HomeZone did (relatively) well that I miss.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I used it extensively to add recordings and delete programs and found no problems after the website became functional.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Tom in TX said:


> I did that, several times! I "nicknamed" my receiver, and it said something like "you can now schedule recordings online".
> 
> Tom in TX


I had the same problem the first time I tried it. My receiver would not show up in the drop down list. I never put my Dish Account# in the required block in the preferences section on the Dish Online website. Log on, go to my account, and the choose the "change preferences" selection at the bottom right of the page. If the area for the Dish account# is blank or grayed out you need to put your account# there before the site will recognize your receiver. As you know, they asked us to stop testing, but the site is still semi-functional. If this was the problem you can still log on and make the necessary changes just to see if your receiver shows up. I wouldn't try to create or edit any timers at this point.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I got the same email a minute ago. IT looks like they are discontinuing the whole concept because of technical problems that are causing instability in the web scheduling feature. It looks like L 4.48 will not include the web scheduling feature. Funny I think Directv is discontinuing their same kind of web scheduling features too if i read that right on the other board.


Slingbox, slingbox, slingbox...


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I got the same email a minute ago. IT looks like they are discontinuing the whole concept because of technical problems that are causing instability in the web scheduling feature. It looks like L 4.48 will not include the web scheduling feature. Funny I think Directv is discontinuing their same kind of web scheduling features too if i read that right on the other board.


I didn't read that into the e-mail. Basically they just thanked us and told us that all of our problem reports and suggestions "WILL" be used to improve the functionality of this new feature. 
They did however mention that there were some technical problems, and asked us to stop testing and reporting problems at this time. 
L448 spooling on Tuesday without the feature does not mean they've abandoned it. 
I'm sure they will start round 2 of testing shortly thereafter.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Maybe so. They didn't give us very long to test it before they discontinued it.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm still using it.

I like it.

I found no major problems once the web interface started working.

Maybe I'll unplug my unit Monday night and skip the upgrade if I can.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Once the new software is targeted to your receiver you will need to do more than power it down one night to not get the software.

Personally, if E* asks a tester to stop testing something it is in the tester's best interest to follow that request. I suggest you take L4.48 (if targeted) and wait for the next test.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

J.L. is right. If we don't do the things we promised when we signed up (one of those being to follow instructions) we could cause problems with the test.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

A couple of minor issues with my 722, which I surmised were caused by CJF1 and reported as such, were fixed when L448 spooled last night.

I'm glad they're resolved but, at the same time, I hope we can soon get to the next round of beta testing.


----------



## stanggt03 (Jun 13, 2006)

I found the web interface slower than adequate. Otherwise, everything worked well for me.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

I see they changed their website to say again that it's coming soon in a future software update. 

My question is when will that be?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Soon? 

I'm hoping they roll something as a test next week ... with holidays coming the two weeks after I would not expect a lot to get done after next week until into the new year.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

There's nothing on worth recording the next few weeks anyhow. !pusht!


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

are any wireless USB adapters compatible?
I won't be able to run cat5e that easily


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

unr1 said:


> are any wireless USB adapters compatible?


No.


> I won't be able to run cat5e that easily


Have you contemplated the class of device known as a "Wireless Gaming Adapter"?

Do a search.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

harsh said:


> Have you contemplated the class of device known as a "Wireless Gaming Adapter"?
> 
> Do a search.


interesting, thanks.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

Either that or a "wireless bridge".


----------

